# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Sistema de riego tecnificado

## driptech

DRIP TECH R&L 
DRIP TECH R&L., es una Empresa privada, 100% peruana, dedicada a brindar servicios altamente especializados en cuanto al diseno, planificacion, suministro e instalacion de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado principalmente para uso agricola y tambien para el sector urbano (jardines, viveros, parques, campos deportivos, etc.)  
Proposito de Nuestra Empresa:
Contribuir al desarrollo sostenido de la humanidad
Valores de nuestra Empresa:
Honestidad y Lealtad
Calidad y creatividad en todo lo que hacemos
Respeto a la persona
Respeto al medio ambiente 
Vision: 
Ser lideres nacionales en tecnologia de riego 
Mision: 
Elevar nuestra participacion en el mercado nacional de riego presurizado satisfaciendo las necesidades de nuestros clientes ofreciendo tecnologias de calidad. 
RESPALDO TECNICO 
DRIP TECH R&L se respalda con un plantel tecnico propio cuya experiencia esta a la disposicion de nuestros clientes, cada diseno va de la mano con la opinion del agricultor para si entregar un producto sostenible y de acuerdo a cada necesidad. Nuestro plantel tecnico esta constituido por profesionales egresados de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina: 
· Ingenieros Agronomos
· Ingenieros Agricolas 
Todos ellos con especializaciones en el area de Riego Tecnificado. Ademas cuenta con personal tecnico calificado, para la instalacion, servicios y mantenimiento de los equipos. Tambien dispone un stock constante de partes y repuestos, para ofrecer el mejor respaldo de abastecimiento oportuno a sus clientes.  
CONTACTOS:
Direccion: Jiron Hualgayoc 271 Urb. Cahuache - San Borja
Telefono: (+51 1) 302-8216
Nextel: 818*1288
RPM: *339072Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA Instalación de riego tecnificado Capacitarán a 900 jóvenes en riego tecnificado

----------

